# Training



## Chris Adlam (May 6, 2011)

I have an 11 week old GSD. He comes from working lines and so far seems like a great dog. I'm wondering how much to expect from a training standpoint for how old he is. Is there is list of where he should be (ideally) for his age? 

So far, he walks on a leash really well. Sits immediately when told. Comes when called (Off leash - inside our yard) about 90% of the time. 

I'm teaching him "down" now. Doesn't stay at all yet, but I haven't started that. 

Thanks in advance.

"Rocco" at 8 weeks:


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

This is another place where dog training is an art, not a science, I think. There is no recipe book for all dogs. This is something you need to feel. 

My biggest piece of advice would be to get the puppy out at a point you're comfortable doing so...get him out to see the world! Do things that build his confidence. Get a flirt pole and play with that if you're skilled enough. Go to the Alfred/Renate seminar and spectate, listen and learn. (ask Sampson about it)

Create structure and rules without being stifling. 

Laura


----------



## Chris Adlam (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Laura; good advice. I just want to make sure that my expectations aren't too high for his age. Each and every day is another huge step for him. He's so much fun!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

And that's what puppies are good for: FUN!

I wouldn't worry about the stay too much. He probably doesn't have the attention span right now. So you might want to make sure you always release him from a sit or down before he thinks about moving, since sit or down is eventually going to mean "stay in that position until I tell you otherwise," without the need for a separate "stay" command. Not a big deal, though. Teaching sustained behaviors is soo much easier when they have the brain capacity for it....if they ever get a brain, that is 

I hope somebody else chimes in because I'm certainly no expert. My young dog still has no manners and is just now learning a prolonged down with me moving around him. He's picking it up so much better now than a couple months ago when I tried to progress. I'm a lazy trainer I guess. I waited til it was easy for both of us!

Laura


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Laura, you are doing a good job.

Fun is the key word. Make everything you do with a pup FUN.If he isn't having fun he won't learn much because his desire won't be there. When he's having fun he can't wait to be with you. Keep your training sessions short. Always end each session with success. You control the game and you decide to quit , don't let him. Be on spot with your timing and know when to reward and praise. There is a lot to it but most of all have fun.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

It depends on the lines, but if I could turn back time, I would go much slower with my GSD boy. I was in such a hurry to teach him all sorts of behaviors that I think everything was too structured. I don't mean corrections, either. I rarely correct this dog even now. With any GSD in the future, I would work drive, motivation and socialization above any obedience especially in the beginning. Again, depends on the lines, but most GSD's already have some brains and controls built in. Not like a Malinois that your trying to put a lid on from day one. Once you have drive and motivation, you can teach any obedience behavior you want anyway. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Chris Adlam (May 6, 2011)

Great advice all; thank you. Fortunately, Rocco is making everything fun. Everything is a game. It's good to hear that he really doesn't have to be at any particular "place" in his training at such a young age. 

So far, he's my little shadow. He follows me everywhere. Fetch and tug a war are two of his favorite games.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Then for him and you, you are right on track. There is no generic right track so you are just where you need to be.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Adlam said:


> Great advice all; thank you. Fortunately, Rocco is making everything fun. Everything is a game. It's good to hear that he really doesn't have to be at any particular "place" in his training at such a young age.
> 
> So far, he's my little shadow. He follows me everywhere. Fetch and tug a war are two of his favorite games.



It is great to see he is your shadow that bodes well for having a great bond with him. As others said keep things fun there is no reason to put pressure on any young pup to be something which he isn't and that means he isn't an adult dog he/she is just a pup. There is lots of handlers where the modus operandi it is, test test test push push push test push test .. they are always pushing that envelope and it is a sure fire way to obliterate a puppy's confidence and workability. So don't be one of those handlers. 

Playing tug 'to me' with a young dog is a touchy feely thing, and requires a bit of an ability to read the pup, knowing when to stop. (which should be sooner than later with short sessions IMO) I like to reward all my dogs with toys and have them win a tug, kong or a ball on a rope etc. But I don't like to make that the focus. My reasoning is if you are going to do any protection sports down the line you want that game to transfer to a decoy. So if you overdo tugging with a young pup he /she may not transfer that game to a new person, I've seen it before and more than once. So as soon as I can, I like to take a pup to the club field so someone else outside of me can play the "tug of war" game. 

A lot of 'shaping' of OB can be done with food and a marker word or clicker. Again I'd keep the sessions short there is lots of info throughout the WDF for that type of training and I recommend you check it out if you can. 

Enjoy your little gaffer! He sounds like fun.


----------

